# 438: Mini review



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

This is a three DVD box set and is basically action from start to finish. It features a star studded cast with the likes of Ricky Ponting, Graeme Smith, Shaun Pollock, Adam Gilchrist, Brett Lee, Hershelle Gibbs and numerous others putting in very strong performances, even Duckworth-Lewis has a small cameo role!

The first disc is a highlights package with footage from the Pro20 and the five ODI's, I would have liked a few interviews with the cast and not just the highlights. The second disc is ball by ball footage of the Aussie innings, truly amazing to see with some stellar performances. The third disc is where things get pretty exciting, especially for me. The action comes hard and fast and the tension towards the end is almost unbearable, luckily at the end good triumphs over evil in a spectacular nail biting climax. If you know what LBW means then I highly recommend this box set, you will not be disappointed!

SQ: 6/10
PQ: 6/10

Entertainment value: 10/10 (well maybe 9.9/10 if you happen to be Australian:devil: )


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

As an American, I haven't a clue what you are talking about!


----------

